# geogia lease available



## tarpongobbler (Nov 16, 2007)

I know this pretty redundant for ya'll and especially because I have two posts asking the same thing but I figured I would give it one last go. Was wondering if anyone has any leases with a small number of people (2-3 at most) or anything I can lease personally. I would prefer southwest georgia but am willing to go to middle now. I am willing to pay $3,000 to $4,000 for the right lease. I appreciate any offers or info. Thanks again guys.


----------



## jason8047 (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope you find you something.  Its frustrating trying to find a good place to hunt.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Nov 19, 2007)

*Give these folks a call...*

http://www.frc.us.com/contactus.htm

They're good folks and might have something for you.


----------

